# big question...



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

My friend is selling his 2004 350z roadster for 16,000. I curently own a z31 but it has it's problems... I'm at a point where I dont have time to do the work that needs to done my this car.... Does anyone have some insite on what I should do.. Are the 350's reliable, should I check on any recalls? Any help would be appriciated thanks.


----------



## 1985_300ZXT (May 19, 2007)

go for it, there awesome rides, and are pretty sweet, a cupple of my relitives have had them, no problems for them


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If the Z31 was a turbo, I'd keep it. It'll cold smoke the 350 when tuned up a bit. NA, forget it......


----------



## TylerM (May 2, 2007)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]My friend is selling his 2004 350z roadster for 16,000. I curently own a z31 but it has it's problems... I'm at a point where I dont have time to do the work that needs to done my this car.... Does anyone have some insite on what I should do.. Are the 350's reliable, should I check on any recalls? Any help would be appriciated thanks.[/QUOTE]


I'll suggest you get your friends car!


----------

